# Chicken Dip



## Tasha (Jan 10, 2005)

We had this yummy chicken dip @ a get together a couple of months ago and I talked the hostess into giving me the recipe.  Enjoy!

Chicken Dip

3 cans of chicken
8 oz cream cheese - softened
2 cans cream of chicken soup
diced green chilis or jalapenos 

Mix all together and put in 9x13 pan.... bake for 15 mins on 350*

Easy and good, as it should be!


----------



## MJ (Jan 24, 2005)

This would be good to make for the superbowl! Thanks Tasha.


----------

